# Farmall - Double tractor?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is an old Farmall double --- neat looking ---- seen it before but never in person. 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/farmalldouble.jpg></center>

Smiles,
Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats Cool*

But why two engines:question: one to drive each back wheel:question: 
Jody


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I have seen doubles and even triples at tractor shows. No real reason for them. Just barnyard engineering at it's best.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:duel: I think a set of duel rear wheels would make it look much better.:question:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll bet the original reason was to pull a bigger plow.
:wow:
Wow, look at the spread on those tires, you could cultivate 6 rows at a time.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

THat one is 2 Farmall A's put together. I read an article in "RED POWER" magazine about a company that used to pur 2 tractors together for more HP. I think they mainly used 400 Farmalls.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

There was a set of double at our local show acouple of years ago. The guy claimed that way he could take his wife with him, not sure if it's true or not but sounded good


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *There was a set of double at our local show couple of years ago. The guy claimed that way he could take his wife with him, not sure if it's true or not but sounded good *



He must have really loved her i always thought that tractor time was to get away from the wife:smiles: Welcome caseman-d mighty glad to have you abroad.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Back in the 50's they'd take two JD R's or 80's, remove the front wheels, and hook them up in line. I suppose some sort of 5th wheel setup. Then steered it with hydralic cylinders. Kind of the first articulating tractor. I don't know how they did the clutching/shifting stuff.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *There was a set of double at our local show acouple of years ago. The guy claimed that way he could take his wife with him, not sure if it's true or not but sounded good *


Chips Ahoy and welcome caseman-D ----   

Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Back in the 50's they'd take two JD R's or 80's, remove the front wheels, and hook them up in line. I suppose some sort of 5th wheel setup. Then steered it with hydralic cylinders. Kind of the first articulating tractor. I don't know how they did the clutching/shifting stuff. *



If I remember the article correctly, that's how the "Steiger" company got started.


----------

